# Gebrauchtes BMX aufpeppen UMF Brad 3



## JrgBMX (23. September 2017)

Hey Leute,

ich habe ein gebrauchtes UMF Brad 3 für meinen Sohn gekauft. Das Rad wurde bisher so gut wie nicht gefahren.

Problem: Die Bremsen sind wirklich mind. Es ist vorne eine Tektro Seitenzugbremse und hinten eine Tektro U-Bremse verbaut. Bremshelbel ebenfalls Tektro. Vor allem vorne verzögert so gut wie gar nichts.

Was denkt ihr, bekommt man das mit diesen verbauten Bremsen in den Griff. Oder muss ich in neue Bremsen investieren?

Habe im Fahrradladen um die Ecke vier neue Bremsklötze bekommen: Shimano MSystem. Viel geändert hat das auch nicht. Dachte die alten sind zu hart geworden. Das Rad ist sicher ein paar Jahre alt. Die könnte ich aber wieder zurückgeben! Oder mache ich weiter, neue Bremszüge?

Gescheit bremsen sollte das Teil auf jeden Fall, dann kann man über anderes nachdenken. Oder sollte man das Rad lieber wieder loswerden, bevor man anfängt zu investieren? Was meint ihr zu der Basis des Brad 3 als Kinderrad? Gewicht sparen, wenn dann mal über neue Mäntel und Reifen? Sollen später auch mal Mädels damit fahren.

Am meisten geht es mir jetzt um die Frage zu den Tektro Bremsen!!! Aber auch allgemein zum Rad.

Jetzt bin ich gespannt auf euere Meinungen!

LG


----------



## D0wnhill (23. September 2017)

Wenn das für Dich keine zu große Mühe ist dann teste doch einfach mal mit neuen Zügen und neu eingestellt.
Du hast ja sogar nen Rotor dran,eigentlich auch ganz cool finde ich.
Bremsklötze hatte ich bei meiner von Werk die durchsichtigen montiert ( Hinterbremse,anderer Hersteller,selbes U-Break System ).
Die Bremsleistung ist damit eigentlich sehr gut wenn die Bremse gut eingestellt ist.
Die Backen sollten in V-Form = \ / zur Felge justiert werden,dann quietschen die echt nicht so crazy und greifen gut.
Versuch das doch mal mit denen die Du jetzt dran hast.Du kannst die Bremse auch mit der Einstellschraube am Rahmen leicht justieren.
Damit kannst Du den Abstand der Bremsklötze zur Felge einstellen.

Leider ist dieses Merida / UMF Brad 3 glaube nicht so wirklich Sportgerät...Aber damit Dein Sohn damit mit Freunden bissel cruisen kann sollte es doch allemal taugen wenn die Bremsen gut eingestellt sind 
Ist zumindest meine Meinung,was für Ansprüche Du da hast musst du selber abchecken 

Edit: Falls es Dich interessiert,hier wurde das Bike vor Jahren wohl schonmal zerrissen...hab das Modell einfach in der Forensuche gecheckt 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umf-brad-3.222479/

Ich würd mir das aber nicht zu sehr zu Herzen nehmen.Wenn Dein Sohn das als Alltagsbike fahren will gehts klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (24. September 2017)

Nimm neue BMX Beläge und Seilzüge, bzw spüle diese mit Ballistol durch. den vorderen besser neu, es sammalt sich Wasser unten im Bogen und dann gammelt das Seil.
Ein guter BMX Sattel noch und schon ists ein cooles Teil.
Schlecht ist das nicht, damit hat er Spaß. Bissle schwerer, na und?
Die BMX Pro´s hier drin fahren halt auch Bikes für 1000 Euro, eh klar 
UMF hatte coole DH, FR, Dirter und BMX im Programm, gehörte zu Merida.

Die Bremsen am BMX sind immer mit ner Portion Optimismus zu sehen. So richtige Wurfanker sind das nie.

Statt der Katzenaugen würde ich bunte Speichenklicker in die Speichen machen, die haben mehr Stil


----------



## R.C. (25. September 2017)

Die vorderen Bremsen sind nur Alibi (die sind dabei, weil man nur Raeder mit Strassenzulassung verkaufen kann), die schmeisst du am besten gleich weg, bevor die noch jemand benutzt. Fuer richtige (U-) Bremsen braeuchtest du aber eine andere Gabel mit Cantisockel.

Hinten ist halt ein billiger Gyro verbaut, die verbessern die Bremswirkung auch nicht, sollte aber zumindest brauchbar sein. Wenn nicht: Gyro runter und normalen Zug verwenden.


----------



## JrgBMX (25. September 2017)

Danke für eure Meinungen. Werde auf jedenfall noch neue Seilzüge verbauen und versuchen alles tippe toppe einzustellen. Habe jetzt schon gesehen, dass die Bremsklötze nicht ganz optimal parallel zur Felge stehen. Heißt sie greifen nicht mit der kompletten Fläche. Da verspreche ich mir noch mal was. Mal sehen was dann geht. Dann wäre vielleicht noch die Hinterbremse ohne Rotor zu verlegen, habe ich gelesen könnte bisschen was bringen. Wie seht ihr das?
Weitere Meinungen höre ich gerne!!!
LG


----------



## Basti138 (25. September 2017)

Ne, lass den Rotor, das ist ja gerade der Witz am BMX. Geht sowieso nicht anders.
Mit neuen Zügen wirds besser - das obere "Rotorkabel" gibts komplett.

Die Beläge stehen nicht parallel zur Felge, genau. Weil das auch eigentlich beläge für V Brakes sind.
Es sind auch diese konvexen und konkaven Scheibenpärchen falsch verbaut.
Normalerweise gehört ein pärchen nach innen und eins nach aussen.
Ich fürchte aber, das wurde mit Absicht so verbaut, weils anders nicht ging?
Gibbet spezielle Beläge fürs BMX.


----------



## JrgBMX (26. September 2017)

Hallo Basti,
gut dann will ich auf dich hören, hab ja um Rat gefragt und du hast es ja bereits erwähnt BMX Beläge zu nehmen. Genau was du sagst habe ich ja auch schon vermutet, sind eigentlich Beläge für V-Brakes. Dann werd ich die Shimanos mal zurückgeben oder bei mir parken. So wie sie auf dem Foto vorne verbaut sind wurd es im Laden empfohlen aber es geht auch anders. Habe ich schon geändert. Den Rotor werde ich dann dran lassen.

Dann die Frage welche Beläge. Lieber geb ich ein paar Euro mehr aus. Sind Alufelgen? Mir geht es nicht um schick oder leicht bei dem Rad, sondern erst mal nur um die bestmögliche Bremswirkung. (KINDERRAD!!!)

Welche Online-Shops sind zu empfehlen?

LG Jürgen


----------



## D0wnhill (26. September 2017)

Zu empfehlen sind:

https://www.kunstform.org/de/bmx-teile-c-1

https://www.peoplesstore.de


Wenn Du in der Nähe wohnst kannst Du auch vorbei fahren,die haben Ladenlokale


----------



## R.C. (26. September 2017)

JrgBMX schrieb:


> Dann die Frage welche Beläge. Lieber geb ich ein paar Euro mehr aus. Sind Alufelgen? Mir geht es nicht um schick oder leicht bei dem Rad, sondern erst mal nur um die bestmögliche Bremswirkung. (KINDERRAD!!!)



Marke ist ziemlich egal (Fly muss es nicht sein , kosten ja auch praktisch dasselbe (knapp 10 EUR). Die durchsichtigen sind normalerweise die weichsten, sind halt schneller weggebremst.



JrgBMX schrieb:


> Welche Online-Shops sind zu empfehlen?



Wuesste jetzt keinen groesseren deutschen, der zu meiden waere.



Basti138 schrieb:


> Ne, lass den Rotor, das ist ja gerade der Witz am BMX. Geht sowieso nicht anders.



Selbstverstaendlich geht's anders, einfach eine laengere hintere Bremsleitung (kann man halt nur einmal drehen). Ist mir _immer_ lieber als ein Gyro. Ich werd aber auch keinen double Tailwhip (oder Whiplash) mehr lernen


----------



## JrgBMX (26. September 2017)

Hallo R.C.

du hattest ja schon auf den Gyro hingewiesen, wenn du sagst der ist billig, dann würde ich ihn wegzulassen. Mein Sohn macht erst mal ja keine Tricks, sondern fährt auf der Straße und wenn das Ding die Bremsleistung mindert, kommt er runter! Ist das so? Nun muss ich mich entscheiden, möchte Teile bestellen. Bist du sicher, dass es ein billiges Teil ist? würdest du ihn demontieren? Ich will maximale Bremskraft. Ich sags mal so, wenn die Vorderbremse nicht der Hit wird und ich keine neue Gabel u. Bremse möchte, sollte wenigstens die Hinterbremse, die ja eine U-Bremse ist, was können. Eine Vollbremsung damit soll das Ziel sein!

LG Jürgen


----------



## Basti138 (26. September 2017)

Würde den Rotor dran lassen. So ist alles schön verlegt. Ist halt etwas mehr gefummel, du kannst aber alles einstellen, so dass es passt. Die Leistung einer V Brake werden die verbauten nie bringen, das liegt aber eher am ungünstigen hebelverhältnis der Bremse, weniger am Rotor.
Hinten blockierts, reicht doch...

Musste nur kucken, dass der Rotor genug Zugwegreserve hat und nicht oben ansteht - das kannste aber alles sehr gut an den Schrauben einstellen, das klappt schon.

Das mit der Bremsleitung einmal ums Steuerrohr rum, machste beim Dirtbike mit Discs, weil der Hydraulische Rotor zu teuer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (27. September 2017)

JrgBMX schrieb:


> Mein Sohn macht erst mal ja keine Tricks, sondern fährt auf der Straße und wenn das Ding die Bremsleistung mindert, kommt er runter!



Jeder Gyro schwaecht die Bremse ab, bessere weniger, aber alle merkbar. Ist aber natuerlich egal, wenn die Bremse auch mit schon gut genug bremst.



Basti138 schrieb:


> Das mit der Bremsleitung einmal ums Steuerrohr rum, machste beim Dirtbike mit Discs, weil der Hydraulische Rotor zu teuer ist



Nein, das macht man beim BMX, weil ein Gyro immer Mist ist 
Wobei man's sinnvollerweise nicht aufgewickelt faehrt, sonst hat man erst die Bremskraft von einem Gyro


----------



## Basti138 (27. September 2017)

Wer ist eigentlich immer dieser "man" - also der man der das und dieses immer tut und nicht tut?
Das ist unpraktisch, wenn *man* die leitung vor ner Bremsung immer erst auswickeln muss


----------



## R.C. (27. September 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich immer dieser "man" - also der man der das und dieses immer tut und nicht tut?



Ich. Also alle, die zaehlen 



Basti138 schrieb:


> Das ist unpraktisch, wenn *man* die leitung vor ner Bremsung immer erst auswickeln muss



Das ist nur eine Motivation, Oppo-Tailwhips, -Whiplashs und -Barspins zu machen


----------



## JrgBMX (29. September 2017)

Danke für alle Beiträge!!!

In dem Fall kommt der Rotor runter!!! Neue Bremszüge und neue Beläge drauf. Einstellen und sehen was wird. Ohne neue Züge für den Rotor, lässt sich etwas sparen für wiederum teuere Bremsschuhe. Was ich so im Netz gefunden habe, wäre ich bereit in die BMX Coolstop lachs zu investieren. Obwohl die schon viel teurer sind. Kenne mich da aber nicht aus (was teuer ist heißt ja nicht immer gleich gut). Weich auf Alu habe ich gelesen. Verschleiß ist mir zweitrangig. Hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag, bzw. Alternative zu Coolstop?

LG


----------



## Basti138 (29. September 2017)

Was Felgenbremsbeläge betrifft, bin ich immer wieder aufs Neue von Cool Stop überrascht, fahre die an Cantilever Bremsen.
Gut, es ist und bleibt die gleiche Bremse - aber du holst spürbar was raus.
Die alten Beläge sind sicher schon etwas hart geworden.
Mit den neuen Belägen wirds besser bremsen, wirste sehen - auch mit Rotor 

Probiers doch mal mit neuen belägen und mit Rotor, lass das alte Rotorkabel drin, öle es nur mit Ballistol durch. Drücke das Sprührohr an den Hülleneingang ans Seil und versuche das mit nem Taschentuch abzudichten - so lange, bis es am anderen Ende rausläuft.
Weil so verwittert sieht mir das Bike nämlich gar nicht aus.
Und vorne machste Seil mit Hülle neu.

Wenn du mal die Vorderbremse anguckst - die hat gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit den alten Weinmann Dingern - damit ziehst du niemanden die Butter vom Brot 
Macht aber nix - man gewöhnt sich dran. Man muss auch das Systemgewicht sehen - der kurze wiegt ja eh nix. Du musst am BMX bremsentechnisch einfach ein wenig umdenken.
Immer noch besser, wie wenn man in ner Schrecksituation mit bissigen V brakes übern lenker fliegt - weil das kalkuliert keiner ein.


----------



## R.C. (29. September 2017)

JrgBMX schrieb:


> BMX Coolstop lachs zu investieren



Das werden ebenfalls V-Brake Belaege sein (http://www.koolstop.com/english/bmx.html), Race-BMX haben naemlich heutzutage V-Brakes.

Kauf' dir 'echte' durchsichtige BMX-Belaege, besser geht's nicht.
https://www.kunstform.org/de/bremsen-co-bremsschuhe-c-1_99_217



Basti138 schrieb:


> Du musst am BMX bremsentechnisch einfach ein wenig umdenken.



Nein, muss man nicht. Wenn man U-Brakes (also keine Seitenzugbremse vorne), gute, weiche Belaege, saubere Felgen und keinen Rotor verwendet. Und das ganze noch richtig einstellt. Und die richtigen Zuege verwendet, also irgendwas mit 'linear' fuer hinten und einen normalen, weichen (ohne 'linear' im Namen) fuer vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (29. September 2017)

Ja, *wenn *

Kenne einen, der fährt Brakeless.
Allerdings repariert er seine Schuhe einmal pro Woche mit Heißkleber.


----------



## R.C. (29. September 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ja, *wenn *



Ja, das ist ein _dickes_ wenn


----------



## D0wnhill (29. September 2017)

Jungs mal nebenbei,man kann ja auch durch das so genannte "skidding" relativ ok bremsen,nutzt ihr so ne Technik auch ?
Ich hab das hier schon öfter mal gesehen,und in den Staaten scheinen die Kids das teilweise hart zu feiern wenn man die Passanten damit erschreckt 
Ich nutze es kaum weil ich je nach Untergrund echt schon fast hingefallen bin mit dem shit,aber ganz funny finde ich es schon


----------



## KIV (2. Oktober 2017)

JrgBMX schrieb:


> Oder sollte man das Rad lieber wieder loswerden, bevor man anfängt zu investieren? Was meint ihr zu der Basis des Brad 3 als Kinderrad? Gewicht sparen, wenn dann mal über neue Mäntel und Reifen? Sollen später auch mal Mädels damit fahren.



Als "Kinderrad" im Sinne von Touren oder Alltag taugt das Teil nicht wirklich. Bei kindgerechten Rädern sollte man auf niedriges Gewicht und ordentliche Ergonomie achten. Das Innenlager bei Deinem Rad ist extrem hoch und die Kurbel sehr lang. Ein Kind haut sich damit das Knie unters Kinn.
Und das Gewicht liegt sicher deutlich über 10kg (12-13?).
Ich würde kein Rad fahren wollen, das knapp mein halbes Körpergewicht auf die Waage bringt.

Aber falls Dein Sohn schon älter ist und das Rad bestimmungsgemäß eingesetzt werden soll, ist das natürlich okay. 
Aber schau ansonsten mal ins Kinder-Unterforum, da gibt's wirklich kindgerechtes Material.


----------



## D0wnhill (4. Oktober 2017)

@KIV es kommt halt echt drauf an wie alt der Sohn vom TS ist.
Ich habe hier bei mir in der Nachbarschaft auch viele Jugendliche die ich öfter mit BMX Bikes in genau diesem Sytle sehe.Die cruisen damit nur entspannt rum,machen evtl bissel Bunny Hops und das wars.Die Pegs nehmen die auch eher zum draufstellen als zum grinden 

Wenn es aber ein Kleinkind ist was damit richtig fahren soll trifft dss natürlich absolut zu was Du sagst,dann lieber die Finger davon lassen und was passendes suchen.

PS: Nochmal an @JrgBMX,die dunkle Jahreszeit beginnt ja jetzt auch.Da muss selbst ich als Erwachsener gucken wenn ich im Dunkeln mit dem BMX unterwegs bin,bzgl Beleuchtung und Straßentauglichkeit usw.,
Bedenk das auf jeden Fall auch wenn Du Deinem Kid sowas zum fahren gibst.


----------

